

Why aren't there more startups in Michigan? - sstrudeau
http://www.quora.com/Why-arent-there-more-startups-in-Michigan

======
kd0amg
I've wondered this myself a few times. If I were going to do a startup myself,
I'd probably stay right here (near the northern tip of the state). For any
topic/problem that will hold my interest, I know at least a couple other
people nearby who'd likely be interested as well, and with my cost of living
as it is now, I'd have a pretty long runway.

------
sstrudeau
Serial, Michigan-based entrepeneur Dug Song has some insightful comments.

